# Please help, is this ich or a fungus?



## dianas (Mar 10, 2009)

Complete newbie needs some help. I don't know what this is. Got all male haps/peacocks from a fish farm. There were flashing, one had some white marks which looked like a paraisite and I saw some white stringy poop so on the suggestion of others I dosed the tank with Jungle Parasite clear.
A lot of them are breathing rapidly. All are swimming normally and eating very well. Now, my Benga has these white spots. . none are really small like a grain of salt. They are larger and more blotchy. A few have burst and look like his skin is peeling. I've increased the temp to 84 and added salt in case it was ich. In 2 days time he's only got another spot. He eats like a pig and acts normal. Is this ich or something else. I don't want to dose with Parasite Clear, Clout or quick cure until someone who knows what their doing takes a look.

All parameters are normal. Ammonia, Nitrite 0. Nitrate 10. Ph 8, Gh 11, KH 13. Doing 25% weekly wc (did 2 this week) Have a wet/dry, 2 ac'110's, powerhead and 2 airstones in there.

I appreciate anyone's help.


----------



## Raschael (May 8, 2009)

Does not look like ich to me, but not sure what it is. . . :-?


----------



## josephmccay (Jul 3, 2009)

DONT KNOW MUCH ABOUT THIS.......... BUT ITS NOT LOOK LIKE ITCH ... IT WILL LOOK DIFFEREN

health insurance texas


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

It's been a few days since you orriginally posted--how are the fish today?

Robin


----------



## Luckyonez (May 20, 2009)

Mine have the same thing. We bought fish from the same place =p. Now all of my are covered in sand size white dots but still does not look like ich.


----------

